# Forum Argomenti di discussione Diritto Societario  Recesso -cessione quota srl??

## Valivin84

Buonasera 
Volevo sottoporvi un quesito in relazione alla uscita da una società srl .
Sono socio di una srl a tempo determinato dalla quale vorrei uscire . Uno dei soci si è offerto di comprare la mia quota perciò non dovrebbero esserci problemi in relazione alla possibilità di uscire . La mia perplessità riguarda il come operare al riguardo : devo prima effettuare una lettera di recesso e successiva lettera di cessione quota al socio oppure  basta che faccio una lettera che attesti la cessione della quota all altro socio da cui quindi discenderà automaticamente il mio recesso?  In virtù del l'una o dell' altra ipotesi è sufficiente una lettera di un avvocato o serve un notaio che attesti la procedura? Può comunicare l avvocato stesso l'avvenuta cessione della quota al registro delle imprese? 
Grazie in anticipo per le risposte che otterrò

----------


## Roberto72

Il recesso è una cosa e la cessione un'altra (ed è quest'ultima quella di cui stai parlando).
La procedura di cessione di quote solitamente è ben regolamentata nello statuto, che ti consiglio quindi di esaminare. Solitamente si manda una comunicazione raccomandata (tua personale, non dell'avvocato), anche a mano, alla società e/o ai soci nella quale viene indicata l'intenzione di cedere la propria partecipazione e il prezzo a cui la si intende cedere. Dal ricevimento di tale comunicazione  i soci hanno "x" giorni di tempo per esercitare l'opzione di acquisto (se prevista da statuto).
Ma ogni società ha le sue regole quindi devi verificare attentamente il procedimento.
L'atto di cessione lo può poi fare sia il notaio sia il commercialista, il costo solitamente è a carico del cessionario e quindi non ti dovrebbe riguardare, ma è buona norma chiedere un paio di preventivi.
Ora però non ricordo se la cessione quote deve essere comunicata al registro imprese a parte dalla società o da chi redige la cessione con l'atto stesso.

----------


## roby

Fossi in te non farei nulla. Vai direttamente a fare l'atto dal notaio e sei a posto...

----------


## Valivin84

[QUOTE=Roberto72;297162]Il recesso è una cosa e la cessione un'altra (ed è quest'ultima quella di cui stai parlando).
La procedura di cessione di quote solitamente è ben regolamentata nello statuto, che ti consiglio quindi di esaminare. Solitamente si manda una comunicazione raccomandata (tua personale, non dell'avvocato), anche a mano, alla società e/o ai soci nella quale viene indicata l'intenzione di cedere la propria partecipazione e il prezzo a cui la si intende cedere. Dal ricevimento di tale comunicazione  i soci hanno "x" giorni di tempo per esercitare l'opzione di acquisto (se prevista da statuto).
Ma ogni società ha le sue regole quindi devi verificare attentamente il procedimento.
L'atto di cessione lo può poi fare sia il notaio sia il commercialista, il costo solitamente è a carico del cessionario e quindi non ti dovrebbe riguardare, ma è buona norma chiedere un paio di preventivi.
Ora però non ricordo se la cessione quote deve essere comunicata al registro imprese a parte dalla società o da chi redige la cessione con l'atto stesso.[/ 
Quindi basta che faccio una lettera firmata da me è dal socio interessato all'acquisto della quota e la comunico agli altri soci?

----------


## Roberto72

> Quindi basta che faccio una lettera firmata da me è dal socio interessato all'acquisto della quota e la comunico agli altri soci?

  Quindi basta che riguardi le regole statutarie per capire come si fa.... o le fai guardare da un consulente o se la società è domestica e tutti sono d'accordo fai direttamente l'atto da notaio o commercialista.
Valuta anche l'aspetto fiscale nel caso in cui realizzi una plusvalenza (prezzo di vendita maggiore del costo di acquisto) e se il prezzo di vendita è congruo con il corrispondente valore patrimoniale. In caso puoi valutare l'opportunità e la convenienza fiscale a farti fare una perizia di rivalutazione.
Ti suggerisco ancora di farti seguire da un consulente (magari anche il commercialista della società se ti fidi).

----------


## roby

concordo in pieno con te, Roberto72

----------

